# Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty



## PaulG2330 (Aug 24, 2008)

I recently purchased a 1998 Jayco Eagle class C, and have used it on three short trips this summer.  Everything has gone fine, with only minor issues associated with a 10 year old camper.  I am planning a trip to meet some family members about 9 hours away, and was researching a problem associated with warm engine start, and stumbled across all of the issues with "spark plugs" blowing out of the cylinder heads for this type of engine.

Has anyone had any issues like this, and should I be concerned, as I'd hate to breakdown in the middle of nowhere.  The camper currently has 58,000 miles on it.

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

Never heard of that myself, and to think, I thought their problems were just with the diesel engine.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

yes, the V10 Fords have had a problem with spark plugs blowing out.  Do a goggle and you will find a lot of info on this.  think most was with the earlier V10 which you have.  Think there was an issue with too few threds on the plug.  Don't think there has been ant recalls but there has been service bullitens.  I have the 2002 and so far no problem.


----------



## JimE (Aug 25, 2008)

RE: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

I had several of these Fords in my fleet that had the same problem. They are expensive to repair and Ford was not offering a recall at the time. The newer Fords in my fleet are not having that same problem.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

I've not had problems with my 2005.  It just keeps moving me when I want to move.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

Think a lot of the problem was in replacing the plugs.  Very easy to strip or cross thread in aluminum heads. Also it would be a good practice to ck torque on plugs . There is a kit available to repair w/o removing heads.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

FORD ? :laugh:  Goodness. :approve: Just kidding of course. :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

And watch out for a Dogde owner   he has been seen sliping around CGs and screwing Ford spark plugs half way out and pouring water in Ford diesels.   :evil:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

Oh crap my secret is out.


----------



## PaulG2330 (Sep 2, 2008)

RE: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

Thanks for the input.   I drove the RV from GA to Virginia beach, and it worked great.  Plenty of power and no problems, with around 10 mpg.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

Good to hear you did not have any problems Paul. The V10 will get pretty good MPG if you hold it under 55.  My 33 ft MH will get 10 and even got 13 with a tailwind in Texas.  Averages around 8MPG.


----------



## Paul235 (Sep 4, 2008)

RE: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty



Hi Paul

I too recently bought a 99 with a V10 and looked hard at this issue. The act of replacing the spark plugs sounds like it is the start of this problem. The majority of what I've been able to uncover points to the fact that plugs in this motor should have a life expectancy of 100,00 miles. Most of us have replaced plugs a lot sooner than that as preventive maintenance even though they look OK. I've resolved to just leave them alone as long as everything is running fine. Ford has admitted that the plug holes need more threads and changed the design in later models but as far as I know has not done anything to help. It is expensive to replace heads and the threads can be repaired its not something the average mechanics have a lot of luck with. They seem to blow out at sometime after the repair attempts. There is also some repair outfit on the web that claims they specialize in repairing these with good results but again they didn't sound very inexpensive.  I believe the link is www.blownoutsparkplug.com 

Good luck with them!


----------



## ssnowden (Feb 27, 2011)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

I just bought a 2003 Four Winds with the V10 with only 12,500 miles on it. I've seen several folks refer to the spark plug issue as being on "earlier" models. I'm assuming 2003 would be counted as earlier and is prone to this problem?


----------



## akjimny (Feb 28, 2011)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

Hi Shannon and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  From what I read on the web, Ford V10's built from 1999 to 2004 had the problem with spitting out spark plugs.  The engine design allowed only 4 threads on the spark plug to engage the cylinder head.  You can Google "Ford V10 Sparkplug Problems" and read the articles there.

On a good news note, the spark plugs should be good for 100,000 miles before needing replacement.  Some of what I read said the blown sparkplug problem showed up after the OEM plugs were replaced.  So, with any luck, you should be able to get some good service out of your RV.

I have the same engine in my 2007 motorhome and the only problem I have had was with the sparkplug ignition coils.

Post back if you have any more questions and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## ssnowden (Apr 9, 2011)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

Thanks for the reply akjimny. I've read similar stories about the expected duration on the plugs, so hopefully that is the case for mine. 

I've taken a couple of trips and so far, it looks like my mileage is about 6.5 mpg. Is that about right for the V10? I've got the ScanGage II and it agrees with what I've calculated so far. I'm driving about 60 mph because that seems to be the sweet spot for mileage. Does anyone else get about the same mpg?  Thanks.


----------



## akjimny (Apr 9, 2011)

Re: Ford V-10 Triton E-Super Duty

I get 7.5 to 8 if I keep it around 57-62 MPH.  I am hoping for better this trip since I had a complete tuneup and installed two new 02 sensors.  Hope it all helps.  Anything with gas prices the way they are going. :angry:  :angry:


----------

